# Why am I getting brush strokes?



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I am painting some trim, and using latex paint in a pearl finish.

I am noticing brush strokes, even after it dries. It is not that bad but I can still see them. 

How do I avoid this? I have good brushes and good paint, Benjamin Moore for trim in pearl finish.


Thank you


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Best way to paint trim is by laying it flat. Then the paint levels out and most of the brush strokes disappear. However, you may be painting it while it's on the walls & you don't have that luxury. Perhaps laying it on too heavy? Nice long brush strokes after you have it on and then "laying off" does wonders. Could be a technique problem. I use Proclassic from SW and I do see hints of a brush stroke now and again, but, for the most part, they disappear as the paint levles off.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey yummy,

Add some Flotrol to the enamel. Slows down the dry time and allows the enamel to flow out.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

spraygunn said:


> Hey yummy,
> 
> Add some Flotrol to the enamel. Slows down the dry time and allows the enamel to flow out.


 
:yes: :thumbup::clap:


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Joe,
I got the memo. Now if only my kids paid that much attention.


----------



## Dusty1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Try Benjamin-Moore Advance line of alkyd latex paints. They flow out to a perfect finish.


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dusty1 said:


> Try Benjamin-Moore Advance line of alkyd latex paints. They flow out to a perfect finish.


Excellent product, and definitely something to keep in mind for future projects. 

I agree with the above post about adding some floetrol. Start with 4oz per gallon, and dont exceed 8oz. Also, depending which room you are working in, if its cool outside, open some windows/doors to cool the room down. The colder temperature will slow the dry time down some and give you more time to work with it.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. I think I may be putting too much paint on the brush and not working it well. I will try less paint.

I have never used Floetrol? Is it a clear product?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. I think I may be putting too much paint on the brush and not working it well. I will try less paint.
> 
> I have never used Floetrol? Is it a clear product?


Flotrol is clear (milky looking) and makes the paint easier to brush out.

It's the only thing I've found the will help with that thick glob called Behr Paint,---Good luck.


----------



## StevenH (Sep 9, 2009)

Apply it once, back brush once or twice and move on.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Different opinion on flotrol- one I used XIM latex extender my flotrol bottle hasn't been touched. 
Much better product. Like grease for your brush.
But generally with quality enamels ( behr isn't one of them) I like a splash of water and a splash of XIM-xtender.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Lay the paint on and back brush it once in the opposite direction from the direction you are working, that should leave the surface free of brush marks. All of this talk about flotrol. There really is no need to use an additive. I never use an additive in anything I paint by brush or spray and the surfaces come out without brush marks. You need quality paint, quality brush and the right technique.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

housepaintingny said:


> Lay the paint on and back brush it once in the opposite direction from the direction you are working, that should leave the surface free of brush marks. You need quality paint, quality brush and the right technique.


Fine advice----overworking the paint is the #1 cause of brush strokes.


----------



## mike-g (Mar 22, 2011)

Why not just use small foam rollers or a sprayer. It would take the whole paint brush out of the equation. I have painted many trim pieces and doors with foam rollers and they have turned out with that sprayed on look instead of having brush strokes. Just a suggestion.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyones advice. I have never used foam rollers, but I think I will try.

I might be working it too much, as suggested. What I did was put the paint on with the brush, and then brushed, brushed and more brushing.....lol, because I thought that you have to "spread" the paint to a think layer? 

I am going to try today to not work it so much. I have a lot of trim to do in this house. 

Would the foam roller not put too much paint on?


----------



## mike-g (Mar 22, 2011)

When painting anything always think light coats. You never want your paint thick because that leads to runs and easier peeling in the future. When i paint my trim I usually apply 1 coat of primer and 2-3 coats of paint. The foam rollers will help even out the paint easier than a paint brush and won't leave brush strokes. However if you use too much paint with a roller the roller won't be able to keep up and it starts to push the paint leaving marks similar to brush strokes. Remember light coats


----------



## flatroofing (Feb 22, 2011)

yummy mummy said:


> Thanks for everyones advice. I have never used foam rollers, but I think I will try.
> 
> I might be working it too much, as suggested. What I did was put the paint on with the brush, and then brushed, brushed and more brushing.....lol, because I thought that you have to "spread" the paint to a think layer?
> 
> ...


Try the softest bristle brush you can find.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

XIM is supposed to be a higher grade (ie better) products than Flotrol. I have only seen it at paint stores....never a big box. Oil based enamal will level out better than any latex, but you will need different brushes and cleaners. You can also try these brushes http://www.enjoyzibra.com/Work/trim/features.html. They are fantastic for trim. Give them a try. I got a few from HD.

Everything I have learne dis that a properly used brush will always give a smoother finish than a roller. A good technique for trim is to roll on the paint and follow it with a good wet brush. Also remember that the more you work paint the worse it looks.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

alos, when using a foam rolloer on trim you still want to back brush it. The roller just helps you work a little faster.


----------

